# Ear pulling/biting?



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

I have noticed something in my new lot of rats that I havent seen as a form of playing before. When we FINALLY managed to move Molly in with Alphie (and Millie and Rubie) they had some dominance issues which I hadfnt personally experiences but I know are normal. It hasnt been nice to see Molly puff up and Alphie be a bit timid for a while but we've let them get on with it and all 4 of them get on with eachother most of the time. However, a lot of plsying goes on in the cage, which i think is quite good, mostly harmless rat domincance fun but me and my mum have noticed that Milllie tends to be the one squeaking. We figured that she squeaks mre because she is very blind (Only Albino sight in one eye and completely blind in the other) so is startled easier than the other 3, but we have recently noticed she has scabs on her ears. 
Now Im almost 100% sure its not a skin parasite/contagious infection as all of their fur is fine and skin ( I do checks regularly), but I have noticed that Alphie and Molly have a habbit of ear pulling...when they were both establishing dominance with each other they would pull eachothers ears to annoy/play with eachother and I have a feeling one of them (probably Molly) is doing this to Millie. Only thing is shes the only one with the cuts..shes also the only dumbo one in the cage ( I dont know if that would have anything to do with it-because of the placing or thickness of the ears or anything?) or if its beacuse shes kind of weak (pretty much completely blind and got her growths under her chin which cant be opperated) but the other (probably 'weak') cage mate Ruby who is a lot smaller than Millie (who amazingly is quirte well built) doesnt have such bites.
Does anyone elses rats get a bit over playful around the ear area? I feel so sorry for my millie because i know she doesnt have a long life because of her lumps and i dont want her to get bullied for the best part of it :/


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Is your girl a dumbo? Some girl rats go thru these strange phases where they will drag their mildly protesting cagemates around. Usually up to a "nest". LOL We think its a hormonal thing and she is convinced her cagemates are her babies. I find with standard ears they grab shoulder fur, ears, sides, etc...but with dumbos and those lovely sticky-outy handles they often use those. 

How long has it been going on? Most times it goes on for a few days and just stops.

Also, if your older lass has any porphryin in the morning, she will groom it off, it tranfers to the inside of her arms, and then she will scrub over her head transferring it to her ears. There is no raised bits on those ears are there?


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

Awwww, this is quite amusing, albiet mean to laugh because of poor Millie. They are definately little cuts on her ears rather than porphryin as we washed them and they are a bit scabby aswell, but do seem to get worse and then disappear for ages...then come back. She is also a dumbo :
I noticed about a month ago she had one quite bad cut on her ear, which I saw Molly (oldest girl) washing for Millie (mildly protesting Millie at the time) a few times, and it healed quite slowly but did heal well, then shes had nothing for a while no cuts or anything, and now shes got lots of small scabs on her ear and one on her back. Mollie also has one on her back. 

I have seen that when they play they all have a habbit of grabbing those places you mentioned, but since Molly has a scab Im wandering if it could also be Alphie, as he had a slightly jagged and sharp tooth...so Im thinking he could be catching them during play time. 

Going to keep a good eye on them, and try to see if he can have his tooth filed a bit (although its not growing big or anything, just a bit sharp)


----------



## amylouisejarvis (Jan 30, 2014)

hi guys I'm not sure if you can see from the picture but my 2 month old PEW has some brown 'spots' on the tip of his ear. I don't think it's mites since it's nowhere else and his cage mate is completely fine. I can't get him to hold still enough to get a very good picture/investigate it properly myself, they both have a vet appointment on Friday so I'll ask the vet to check too.


----------

